# rate this hapa from lookism.net



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

19y, Mixed french asian, 6'1 rate me


Im 1m86 ( i think its 6'1) imgur.com/a/jkXm7Ia Im mixed french and south china ( not han chinese my mother come from yunnan region in south china so she is a tan chinese look more like viet and thai )




lookism.net






rate him dogs


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 26, 2019)

He's not going anywhere with that haircut, 6.5 at the very best


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 26, 2019)

could probably model if he had better skin


LightingFraud said:


> He's not going anywhere with that haircut, 6.5 at the very best


haircut is aesthetic imo


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

@Coping @dogtown @dodt rate him


----------



## dodt (Mar 26, 2019)

Almost gl


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

dodt said:


> Almost gl


what about personality?


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

proves neck theory


----------



## dodt (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> what about personality?


Killer vibe = everything
Thats how you should look ideally.
@Krezo gtfih


----------



## Zeus (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like a bad mop


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 26, 2019)

dodt said:


> Killer vibe = everything
> Thats how you should look ideally.
> @Krezo gtfih


yeah he looks dark/broody his style is halod by his bones. He looks like the bad boy they put in teen movies.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 26, 2019)

Chadlite


----------



## kobecel (Mar 26, 2019)

Mogs ER


----------



## Zeus (Mar 26, 2019)

TEKKEN 7 chad wannabe


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 26, 2019)

Lacks harmony


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 26, 2019)

Potato nose its over


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> *hapa*


GO ER


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> GO ER


no bro


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

Rapes me srs


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> Rapes me srs


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


>


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 34285


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 34286




Look at that big dom SKULLED @Arceus300


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 34287
> Look at that big dom SKULLED @Arceus300


fuck fuck fuck, free him right now


----------



## Absi (Mar 26, 2019)

Changlite


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

8


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

could see women wanting to fuck him tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

HE'S FRAUDING I LOOK BETTER WHEN I DO THAT JFL,
therE IS A REASON HE DOESNT TAKE A PROPER PIC OR POST VIDEOS LOL, DONT FALL FOR FRAUDERS AND GIVE THEM VALIDATION


----------



## BornAgainChad (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 19y, Mixed french asian, 6'1 rate me
> 
> 
> Im 1m86 ( i think its 6'1) imgur.com/a/jkXm7Ia Im mixed french and south china ( not han chinese my mother come from yunnan region in south china so she is a tan chinese look more like viet and thai )
> ...



Okay I'm done time to rope.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> HE'S FRAUDING I LOOK BETTER WHEN I DO THAT JFL,
> therE IS A REASON HE DOESNT TAKE A PROPER PIC OR POST VIDEOS LOL, DONT FALL FOR FRAUDERS AND GIVE THEM VALIDATION


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 26, 2019)

nigga looking like an anime character


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 19y, Mixed french asian, 6'1 rate me
> 
> 
> Im 1m86 ( i think its 6'1) imgur.com/a/jkXm7Ia Im mixed french and south china ( not han chinese my mother come from yunnan region in south china so she is a tan chinese look more like viet and thai )
> ...



normie somewhat above average maybe


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 25, 2019)

Over for that try hard frauding faggot


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 25, 2019)

Looks like a serial killer


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 19y, Mixed french asian, 6'1 rate me
> 
> 
> Im 1m86 ( i think its 6'1) imgur.com/a/jkXm7Ia Im mixed french and south china ( not han chinese my mother come from yunnan region in south china so she is a tan chinese look more like viet and thai )
> ...



6-high 6. he's already chang, ded srs slayer


----------



## androidcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like a serial killer


dark triad SLAYER


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 25, 2019)

fair to say chadlite


----------

